
That “Five Monkeys Experiment” Never Happened - jdcarter
http://www.throwcase.com/2014/12/21/that-five-monkeys-and-a-banana-story-is-rubbish/
======
jdcarter
ars posted this link as a comment in a separate thread, and given how often I
see the "five monkeys and a banana" story tossed around, I thought this
deserved more attention.

